# Weedmaster vs Brash Vs Rangestar



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

The label ingredients for these three herbicides are identical - see pics.

The label for all three under "Pasture and Rangeland Restrictions: Do not cut forage for hay within 7 days of treatment."

However...

Brash and Rangestar's label also reads, "Dry hay and silage - Treated grasses may be harvested for dry hay or silage but do not harvest within 37 days of treatment."

Whereas...

Weedmaster's label reads: "Dry hay and silage: Treated grasses may be harvested for dry hay or silage but do not harvest within 7 days of treatment."

What's the deal? Weedmaster is consistent - harvest for dry hay is allowed after 7 days. Brash and Rangestar state 7 or 37 days on the same label.

Anyone noticed this? I've got Brash, I'd like to take some hay in less than 37 days after application.

Pics of the labels below...

Brash

















Rangestar

















Weedmaster


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have heard this question come up at growers meetings before. It could be the products are identicle and one company got supplemental labeling To lower the days on on grazing or haying and the other did not. But with all this generic packaging It could be that even though they have the same active ingredients the products are not identical the inert ingredients are different.... In this day and age you must follow the label to the T. You must buy the product where Restrictions on the label fits your needs. Cannot just assume this product is like that product.


----------

